# fremont sandusky river



## willisbucks

Heard they are starting to get a few eyes but slow....anybody else heard anything


----------



## trapperjon

Im here now. Seen some leave on stringers. None for me YET!!! But had a couple roll at my feet


----------



## willisbucks

You end up getting any trapper


----------



## trapperjon

Foul hooked 2 right on the lips. Hook wasn't inside so i put them back. Got them on orange floater w/ neon chartruse twistertail . The DNR boys were there in full force. Seen a guy snagging but all he got was a carp. :thumbdown:


----------



## willisbucks

U heading up today...I'm taking my wife and son up


----------



## trapperjon

Nope ..too dang cold. water temp needs to come up also. I'm waiting till next week or the following weekend


----------



## willisbucks

Standing beside catfishhunter freezing lots of guys out been here since 10 not seen one fosh come out


----------



## Nohaha

Was there on Saturday. Only saw a few eyes caught, all were foul hooked and released. Still too cold yet, give it another week or so. DNR were out in full force, even saw one posted up in the train bridge with binoculars. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## trapperjon

DNR were out in full force, even saw one posted up in the train bridge with binoculars. 
LOL.... I didn't see that one. Around 5:00 or so dnr guy walked down the rocks on east shore. It looked like he took a picture of something than picked it up. Looked smaller than a Cigarette pack. But im guessing he glassed it from the pump house.


----------



## Walleyekingjr

Should get really good here fellas in the next week or two with more rain to bring in more fish and warmer temps to get those eyes more active. Good luck to all and will post my results when i start making my way up there.


----------



## jarhead70usmc

ok ? here never been there before so sorry for asking a silly ? what is FOUL HOOKED 
not new to ohio fishing but new to that term


----------



## Walleyekingjr

jarhead70usmc said:


> ok ? here never been there before so sorry for asking a silly ? what is FOUL HOOKED
> not new to ohio fishing but new to that term


Foul hooked in the simplest terms is catching/hooking a fish anywhere on the body other than the inside of the mouth. Fish can only be kept if the hook is inside the mouth.


----------



## Scum_Frog

If the hook isnt inside of the mouth at all its foul hooked....if its snagged across the top of the mouth on the outside you will get busted.


----------



## jarhead70usmc

Ok thank you walleye king I just never heard that called Foul Hooked before I always called that snagging

P S Hey frog you are two weeks late or I was two weeks early LOL just bought a truck just in time for spring fishing


----------



## wobbles

Me, my dad and a few buddies got out on Sunday. It was almost to cold to be out there but it was worth it just to knock the cob webs off my pole and grab some breakfast at whiteys (if you like a good breakfast it's a must stop) my dad pulled in a fish Ohio caliber eye but it was foul hooked just outside the mouth so he let the big girl go. If you listen real close, you can still hear my pops crying lol

Sent from my C811 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## willisbucks

I heard it's starting to pic up


----------



## fishfinder43420

Was down there today for two hrs no luck and didn't see any pulled in... Hope by Friday they turn on


----------



## Scum_Frog

should have gotten ahold of me!!! LOL

Wobbles I think I hear your dad still lol! Thats hilarious!!!

As far as whiteys breakfast goes its amazing....get there sausage breakfast sandwich and half order of trash potatoes. WWWOOWWWW!!!!!

I'll hopefully make it down there next tuesday if anyone wants to meet up!


----------



## Joshb

ill be there all weekend and next week! little over a hour drive for me but i want to get some eyes. went last saturday and fouled hooked a couple but i caught one in the mouth. was a female. should be getting good!


----------



## fishfinder43420

Ya I'm going to try again today... Rest of weekend.. Weather keeps changing.. Was hoping for 50 degree weather...


----------



## multi species angler

What is their address? I'm not familiar with that area but hope to try it this year. Thanks


----------



## trapperjon

Just called anglers supply for report. Temp has dropped to 38deg. I'm hoping the coming rain's are warm enough to get 'em going. I figured it was going to be a late run this year but COME ON ALREADY ..... this is ohio not Minnesota.


----------



## DeathFromAbove

RAin and snow mix Saturday with a high of 39. And thats in toledo. Be colder out there. On a better note, Scum Frogs right about Whiteys. Been eatin there for years Great Breakfast!


----------



## willisbucks

I might go up sunday


----------



## wobbles

Yea if it doesn't rain to much me and my group are gonna try again on Sunday. We live an hour away so if anyone gets out there in the next couple days, an update would be greatly appreciated. Thank ya fellas


Sent from my C811 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## willisbucks

Ill be up there Sunday with the wife...


----------



## fishfinder43420

Fished four hrs today.. Snagged one.. Got windy after noon.. No luck on my end... Saw two people with a walleye.. Saw a couple pulled in snagged... Still slow


----------



## Hotfishinrod

Went today also. Windy and chilly. Caught one, legally. The only thing we saw. Water is very clear also.


----------



## jarhead70usmc

Plannin on being there Monday morning any suggestions as to what works best bait wise sorry for the Questions but have never been there


----------



## Hotfishinrod

I should have put that in my post. Half of a nightcrawler on a floating jighead. I think it was more of a reaction strike. As soon as it hit the water he wacked it. Was 20 inches. Had it set up on a 3 way swivel. Put a sinker on one with 4 or 5 inches of line. Tie the floating jig onto the other with 12 to 18 inches of line. Just let it drift down river. Lease likely to snag them. Most guys use twister tails. Water was clear and low. Was probably 20 people there today. Probably will have a difficult time finding a spot next weekend. Suppose to start warming up next week.


----------



## jarhead70usmc

Hey fishingrod thanks for the heads up on the how toos you folks are great here glad I found this site


----------



## willisbucks

Where are u from jarhead


----------



## Scum_Frog

Whiteys is just to the east of the state street bridge and on the north side of state st in a small white building right at the road...park out in front of it and its next to golden dragon....awesome place!!!! I may head down sunday if any of you guys are down there! Bluish gray hodgeman waders and i'll wear a red hoody.....ill fish on the north side of the bridge in my honey hole! =)


----------



## trapperjon

was wondering if anybody's tried throwing roadrunners ? I know they catch eyes on inland lakes but never heard of them being used on the river,


----------



## Scum_Frog

Ive tried road runners before with no luck.....doesnt mean they dont work though because the day I tried not much was caught!


----------



## HappySnag

throwing roadrunners 
early season,with no blade
late season with blade,when the bass are coming,the eyes are agresive at that time.


----------



## willisbucks

Hey scum frog I'm going tomorrow what time u going to be there


----------



## partlyable

Scum_Frog said:


> Ive tried road runners before with no luck.....doesnt mean they dont work though because the day I tried not much was caught!


I thought it had to be a single hook in the river in March and April??


----------



## jarhead70usmc

I live in Struthers Willis how bout yourself


----------



## willisbucks

I'm in marion u going up tomorrow? Wondering if they are doing better in the morning or evening....


----------



## trapperjon

partlyable said:


> I thought it had to be a single hook in the river in March and April??


They are single hook. It's basically a jig with a blade attached to the under side.


----------



## partlyable

My mistake. Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## jarhead70usmc

I am going up on Monday vary warly plannin on being there by 7 am


----------



## BrookdaleBrothersOutdoors

Fished for 8 hours today with no avail ... I seen one foul hooked and that was it. I was planning on getting a hotel room tonight but decided not to because there is NO fish in the river. Miserable today.


----------



## fishfinder43420

I was down there for two hours and seen four pulled in within the first hr I was down there two caught and two snageed


----------



## mrw2713

Anybody ever fish from boat in fremont? Or is it better to just wade?


----------



## Scum_Frog

Have seen a boat with people casting. Heard good luck from some but better luck during white bass run. I'll try to be down there around noon hopefully. Like I said before I'll have bluish gray waders with red hoodie. Possibly a ball cap with black st croix beanie if cold!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bowjo

I am in the area working and may have a day off this week.I will probably buy a rod and reel to fish with,did not bring one up with me,and can never have too many.What size,color jigs and twister tails should I get.
Where would be my best spot to fish from the bank as I don't have any waders with me.I am not familiar with this area,but I did cross a bridge in Fremont going to Rural King.Any help would be appreciated,I wont be keeping any fish.I just want to wet a line and maybe catch a walleye......Thanks Joe


----------



## Bach Dynasty

Was there yesterday, lots of foul hooks no bitters. Saw one guy legally take one but nothing is really turned on yet.


----------



## trapperjon

hey bowjo... there's plenty of shore fishing areas. entire east shore get's fished from shore, for a better idea look it up on google earth. and anglers supply in fremont has all your tackle needs.


----------



## snappedLine

We are going to come up from Akron in a week or two so I hope they will be good and ready *do yall think they be biting pretty good around that time 2 hour drive will rough with no fish coming back with us*


----------



## DeathFromAbove

snappedLine said:


> We are going to come up from Akron in a week or two so I hope they will be good and ready *do yall think they be biting pretty good around that time 2 hour drive will rough with no fish coming back with us*


You might be better off to keep going to the Maumee by then. Keep an eye on Maumee Tackles page. Its just another half hour drive


----------



## jarhead70usmc

anyone doing any good today SUNDAY THE 30th let me know heading over tomorrow morning and yup will prob get a bite to eat at whiteyes can someone give me the addy to that eatin place


----------



## Scum_Frog

Prolly heading to the river in a few. Whiteys is next to golden dragon on the east side of the bridge on the north side of state street. White small building. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jarhead70usmc

got it marked down scum gonna put it in my navigator so it will take me to the right sopt thanx hope to talk to you soon


----------



## zero410

Hey jarhead i will b down there tomorow morning.black silverado.i park in the parking spot between the rr bridge and the walkway on the west side of the river.if the fish are biting they will usually bite till about 10 or 11 am then from 4 or 5 pm on.never had much luck in the middle of the day.chartruese orange or white twisters is all u need.


----------



## jarhead70usmc

hey ZERO I will be there early as it is a 3 hour drive for me I have a burgundy silverado 1500 W purple heart tags 
thanks for the info will try to find u


----------



## fishfinder43420

Fishing sucked seen two on the stringer out of like 30 people... Snag 1 gar seen one walleye snagged... Had one on but lost it when it broke water... Good luck tomorrow hope it picks up...


----------



## jarhead70usmc

any place around there that is open early in the mornin so I can get some tackle


----------



## fishfinder43420

Angler supply... It's right around the corner from whitties....


----------



## DamonZ

Fished around the train trusses this morning. We didn't get anything, only saw about 5 fish caught from 7:30 to 12:30.


----------



## snappedLine

DeathFromAbove said:


> You might be better off to keep going to the Maumee by then. Keep an eye on Maumee Tackles page. Its just another half hour drive


Hey DeathfromAbove: is Maumee up closer to Akron than Fremont or 1/2 hour more driving


----------



## Scum_Frog

Maumee is further west than sandusky river.....would take you another 35-40 minutes!


----------



## jarhead70usmc

was over at fremont this morning only fish i seen was belly up about a 23 or 24 incher near the east bridge abutment at front street other than that went down to the west side at the park never seen anything there either Left there bout 1 P M


----------



## Sturgeon General

Can I fish from shore on the Sandusky when the white bass begin to run? Is this in Fremont?


----------



## fishfinder43420

Yes to both questions....


----------



## patsheart

jarhead70usmc said:


> was over at fremont this morning only fish i seen was belly up about a 23 or 24 incher near the east bridge abutment at front street other than that went down to the west side at the park never seen anything there either Left there bout 1 P M


Thanks for the update Jarhead


----------



## mrw2713

Everyone must be catching all the eyes because noone is posting any updates. Guess I better get my butt up there lol


----------



## jarhead70usmc

the feller at a bait shop informed me it would be bout a week yet so I am anticipating MONDAY


----------



## rutnut245

Wacked em good this morning. Pink floater and firetiger ribbontail power grub behind a 1/4 oz. egg sinker on a 3 ft leader. DNR was shocking fish today below State St. That should tell you something.


----------



## fishfinder43420

bitting good this morning... Only got the one in.. Good bites... To cold for my hands..


----------



## trapperjon

Thx for the report. Has the river come up yet.?


----------



## fishfinder43420

Yes.. Lot more than what it has been...


----------



## jiggin'fool

What's the highest flow you can fish to have a productive day on the Sandusky?


----------



## thistubesforu

Over 2000 is a waste of time in my opinion. Personally like It between 750 and 1400. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jiggin'fool

OK thanks! Probably be way over that for this weekend


----------



## Sarge189

Hey Rut what you think about Saturday if I drove up a waste of time or just wait for the middle of the week?


----------



## bitemybait

My buddy and I are planing on coming up on Saturday. I saw one post saying not even bother. I was just wondering what everyone's thoughts were? Don't wanna drive close to 3 hours to not even be able to fish. Thanks for the information


----------



## rutnut245

According to the USGS, the river is up 3' and hasn't yet peaked. The Maumee is up 5' and still rising. If you're coming from out of town, I would reconsider. I know it'll be a couple of days at least till I head back down.


----------



## Nohaha

USGS says the river is currently at 5.85 ft and running at 9,310 cubic feet per second. 

I already booked a hotel room for Saturday night to fish Sunday; think it will come down enough to fish? If not where can I put my 14 ft john boat in around the Sandusky Bay and find some fish? I'm driving from the east side of Cleveland and it's too late to cancel the hotel room so I don't want to waste my time on the river if it's going to be bad. 

Thanks in advance, I really appreciate all of the help OGF members do for one another.


----------



## rcrook02

bitemybait said:


> My buddy and I are planing on coming up on Saturday. I saw one post saying not even bother. I was just wondering what everyone's thoughts were? Don't wanna drive close to 3 hours to not even be able to fish. Thanks for the information


Stay home. There is 10 times the amount of water in the River than optimal and it will be muddy. The chance of your lure finding a eye's mouth is approaching zero.


----------



## trapperjon

Just left Fremont. Muddy. High. And lots of crap floating around. BUT... seen several caught and lots snagged. West shore near Hayes St bridge. Today's predicted rain went south so river should drop earlier than predicted. It came up about a foot and a half in 4hrs this AM.


----------



## Sarge189

Hey Trap, was alot of people on the bank fishing and how was it going out wading was the water current swift, did you fish the chute any?


----------



## trapperjon

The main holes were blown out. seen some HUGE logs go by and Watched one slam into the bridge piling. IMO I would wait to make a long drive up there until it drops and clears up. Maybe Sunday at best.IMO...


----------



## Scum_Frog

I may try and get over there in the morning for some fishing....its my 29th birthday tomorrow so I may venture out for a few hours and give her hell!! I'll post a report if I get out for eyes!


----------



## CaseyGene3

Any pics or report of fremont today?


----------



## Scum_Frog

Went for a few. Seen quite a few actually caught and seen some illegals kept. Met a fellow ogf'er which was awesome! Good dude too which was nice! Flow was definitely high and it was milk chocolate! Good luck to whoever makes the drive!!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## livin legend

Nice to meet and fish beside you. Good times. We left with two legal and seen many more foul hooks kept. Same people as when you were there. Happy birthday by the way. I dropped the ball on that today. My apologies. Maybe we will meet again sometime.


----------



## billk

Fished from 2-630 today with my uncle. Foul hooked a few, but did get two legal on 3/8 oz, 18 inch leader, lime green sparkle took both. Crowd we were near were keeping it legal.


----------



## fishfinder43420

Fished 7 to 2.. Caught three.. Two females and one jack.. Biggest 26"... Saw a couple limits.. Got to packed for me... Seemed like every one had at least one.. Both sides of the river looked to be doing well..


----------



## CaseyGene3

Anyone having any luck with the evening run?


----------



## Northern Reb

Any guesses on how long it will be before the water clarity improves from all rain yesterday?


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2

Question.... how exactly do the fish end up snagged? Are there THAT many fish during the run?


----------



## Joshb

yes there is a lot of fish in the river and thats why they get snagged(fouled hooked).


----------



## jarhead70usmc

would like to run back over there and get into some fishing but it is a 2 hr 45 min drive for me would really like to make the next trip when they are running can ya keep me notifyed as to the running thanks bunches fellers


----------



## TopCat

Saw a lot of fish caught and a lot of fish snagged this morning (Tuesday, April 8). It's about a 3 to 1 snag to catch ratio, but you can take fish if you keep casting. With the number of fish in the river right now, if the water clarity improves anytime soon, it could be very good.


----------



## Thunder29

hows the water level there?


----------



## snappedLine

I hope things are better Saturday


----------



## Sarge189

Thinking about rolling up Friday is it worth the drive? I see rain in the forecast. And if water is high and I fish from the bank 9in lead or 18in? What size sinker is working best?


----------



## CaseyGene3

I seen lots of fish caught today and I was only there an hour or so. I got one and wife caught her first fish ever so thur and Friday will be great fishing!


----------



## Sarge189

Thanks Casey for the update will be up around 6am in the morning,
will be over in the chute area so if anybody is up please holler for Sarge.


----------



## zero410

I also plan on being there tomorow morning.i plan on wading unless the water is to high.black sigle cab silverado.


----------



## Sarge189

I will be in a red dodge 1500 my son is rolling with me cant wade on this one.


----------



## jbanker

A buddy of mine and I limited today all "in the mouth" good fish. Snagged a ton also. Always fun showing off the cleanly hooked fish to the DNR binocular guys watching from the pump house. Water clarity was terrible and the current is ripping. Rudeness and lack of common sense were plentiful as well. 

Word to the wise is to make friends with the guys that are tearing them up, they'll be more willing to help you out than to bump you out of a spot. Doing this definitely saved my trip from being






a bust today. 

Will be back at it in the am, fishing the rocky side.


----------



## HookSet Harvey

I'll be up there to. White silverado 4 door. Hoping for a good day. Fir sure say hey n we'll plan some lunch somewhere


----------



## rcrook02

Planning on coming Friday at 6pm......will be wading. What is the most productive rig?


----------



## jbanker

rcrook02 said:


> Planning on coming Friday at 6pm......will be wading. What is the most productive rig?


Small floaters is the way to go


----------



## SelfTaught

rcrook02 said:


> Planning on coming Friday at 6pm......will be wading. What is the most productive rig?


Let me know how you do in the evening. With work it's hard for me to make it out in the mornings... I've been wondering how the evening fishing is. 

Appreciate it.


----------



## fishfinder43420

Fished for an hr this morning.. Had a lot on but had to go to work... Got one 21.5" male... ... Tried going after work... Redickulls packed... This weekend will be no elbow room...


----------



## billk

Be there at daybreak with my uncle, near the bridges. Steel blue escape


----------



## fisherboy

Better be there at least a hour before daybreak. I got there at 6:30 & there were people everywhere. Only reason I got a spot was due to a friend allowing me to sweeze in. Thanks Dave & David


----------



## HookSet Harvey

What size weight and length leader ya guys using?
Is the water easily wadded? Im bringing a 12 year old river rookie with me.


----------



## HookSet Harvey

Eyes are stacked up in there. Got myself a limit and got to watch my little buddy catch his first walleyes. 
5/8oz weight med floater head short lead any color jig was the ticket today. I bet the next few days are going to be great up there.


----------



## zoowelder

@HookSet Harvey....the eyes are abundant this year, have to say one of the best runs I have seen in a long time. I was using 1/4oz weight with about a 8" leader and and a small floater did very well with mainly hot pink. The bad news is that suckers are coming in as I caught three back to back in a span of about 30 mins. 
The river is still moving pretty good and is muddy, but man is it worth fishing. Just be careful if you plan to wade as some of the currents are still rather strong for wadding. Tomorrow or Sunday I think the flow will be just about perfect, just before the rain hits early next week of course.


----------



## HookSet Harvey

I'll agree. That current will whip u around if ur careless


----------



## bitemybait

good luck to everyone who makes it out today


----------



## fishfinder43420

What's every one usin for sunrise... Exact times Web site read 636 tomorrow????


----------



## BrookdaleBrothersOutdoors

You guys think they moved up to the parks and to the dam? It sucks that with the water level being over 2000 cfs this whole run the fish are able to get in and of course out whenever they please. I hope the run isn't wrapping up in fremont. I know that the Maumee is just now getting real hot, but I would rather pull eyes out of the sandusky any day.


----------



## Diehard29

I was down at Sandusky river yesterday for 2 hrs and no one catching anything ..saw only a few snagged also.horrible

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## zoowelder

As far as flow goes, not really sure what is going on as it makes no sense. Friday the flow was ideal @1900. When the wind picked up out of the SSW the river went up as did the flow (Sunday the flow was @2970). With the wind out of the SSW the water should have dropped as well as the flow, but they both increased and made catching eyes rather challenging yesterday. The only thing that I can think of is that the city released water out of the reservoir as this is the only thing that makes sense since we have had no rain. I believe that we still have plenty of eyes in the river to be caught and as long as the rain stays away we will have another good week of fishing. If we get this rain the river will get high enough to pretty much do in the eyes and start the whitebass run, just MHO.


----------



## Northern Reb

BrookdaleBrothersOutdoors said:


> You guys think they moved up to the parks and to the dam? It sucks that with the water level being over 2000 cfs this whole run the fish are able to get in and of course out whenever they please. I hope the run isn't wrapping up in fremont. I know that the Maumee is just now getting real hot, but I would rather pull eyes out of the sandusky any day.


I fished the parks area on Friday (wading) and yesterday (bank) afternoon and I only saw one caught over those two days. Both banks were relatively empty. Nobody was even snagging any. It seems odd they haven't made their way to the parks.


----------



## zoowelder

@Northern Reb....My experience is that you start catching them at the park when they are starting to head back to the lake at which time you start catching white bass downtown. Another indication as to when the park is good to fish is when the carp start coming in. It is game on at the park when the buffalo hit downtown. The park should be very productive this week if mother nature is nice in the next 48hrs.


----------



## TopCat

I came home with one today (04/14/2014). I fished the Hayes/Rail Bridges area. I saw about five caught in the time I was there. I fished from 6:55 A.M. to about 9:15 A.M.


----------



## rutnut245

zoowelder said:


> As far as flow goes, not really sure what is going on as it makes no sense. Friday the flow was ideal @1900. When the wind picked up out of the SSW the river went up as did the flow (Sunday the flow was @2970). With the wind out of the SSW the water should have dropped as well as the flow, but they both increased and made catching eyes rather challenging yesterday. The only thing that I can think of is that the city released water out of the reservoir as this is the only thing that makes sense since we have had no rain.
> 
> It rained to the south the night before, that's why the water rose a little. I was at Roger Young Friday and it was packed with fish. A lot of quillbacks and buffalo too. I foul hooked two but I couldn't get a good drift at that flow. You can bet there are a LOT of fish between the power lines and the dam. It ain't over yet.


----------



## Sarge189

Had a blast on Friday with my son, I laid into the eyes really heavy between the bridges, I was fishing across from the Ohio Fish and Game with his binocs out all day. Limited out and my son got one walleye great day. Overall I lost some big fish at the bank and of course snagged a lot of eyes no carp or suckers for me thanking God for that one. My son had agreat time 11yrs old and is my net man.


----------



## andrewkillinem!!

Think the run might be over in Fremont. Went today it was a ghost town. No fish rolling it just doesn't look to promising. Also heard that someone had a whole stringer full of white bass.


----------



## Sarge189

Sounds like they all might be back below the dam area and you can't get back in there until May 1st. But if white bass are in i might roll up on Saturday.


----------



## Joshb

the cold water temps will push the white bass back out. i would say in 2 weeks it should be good for the white bass


----------



## fishfinder43420

Got one today seen another pulled in and one guy loose one.. Fished 645. To 11... Water getting better might be good fishing by wedensday


----------

